# RIB oder Alu



## fischbär (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo

neues Boot steht an. Will damit auf der Elbe vertikal Angeln und mit Frau und Kind Ausflüge machen. Habe ein 320er Schlauchi aktuell und will den 15 PS Motor behalten. Etwas mehr Platz wäre gut. Es soll ein Festrumofboot werden, nur ist die Frage: Alukahn oder RIB? 
Es soll aber auch nicht so ein Riesending werden, allein schon um es in der Strömung kontrollieren zu können.
Ist so ein GFK Rumpf haltbar, oder verzeiht der mir nicht das öftere Anlegen in Buhnen mit Auflanden?


Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dieter02 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: RIB oder Alu*

Ähm , ein rib ist doch auch ein Schlauchboot mit festem Boden , oder meinst du ein gfk Boot ?
Ein aluboot verzeiht eher mal kleine aufsetzer als gfk, 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frank aus Lev (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: RIB oder Alu*



Dieter02 schrieb:


> Ähm , ein rib ist doch auch ein Schlauchboot mit festem Boden , oder meinst du ein gfk Boot ?
> Ein aluboot verzeiht eher mal kleine aufsetzer als gfk,
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


Ein RIB ist ein Schlauchboot mit einem festen Rumpf. 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: RIB oder Alu*

Genau. Und der Rumpf ist aus GFK. Die Frage ist wie langlebig das ist (Suzumar Rib 350). Schrammelt halt schon mal an einen Stein am Buhnen beim sachten Anlegen etc.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## allegoric (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: RIB oder Alu*

Ich habe alles durch, zum dauerhaften Anlegen auf Schotter und Kies ist nur Alu dienlich. Das macht GFK, egal in welcher Auslegung nicht lange mit. Im Schlauchi haste kein Platz zum Angeln, würde ich nicht (wieder) machen. Hab ne Aluschale und bin wirklich zufrieden. Habn Kimple Boot mit hoher Bordwand. Ne feine Sache gerade für Bodden, Ostsee und große Flüsse wegen den hohen Wellen durch Wind und Schifffahrt.


----------



## Fidde (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: RIB oder Alu*

Der Nachteil eines Schlauchboots ist das geringe Platzangebot. Überragend sind Fahreigenschaften und Kippstabilität, so wie eine gewisse Rauwassertauglichkeit bei vergleichbar geringer Größe. So ein Schlauch braucht Pflege und PVC ist nicht so lange haltbar wie Hypalon. Ribs gibt es auch mit Alu-Rumpf.
Ein 350er Rib ist innen nicht besonders groß und spielt in der gleichen Platzliga wie ein 320er...
Viel Spaß beim entscheiden.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: RIB oder Alu*

Ich angel ebenfalls vertikal in der Tidenelbe in HH - eine wichtige Frage, die du dir stellen solltest, ist, ob du auch einen E-Motor haben willst. Ich hab ihn vorne drauf mit Fernbedienung und nutze ihn ausgiebigst. Das wird bei einem RIB etwas tricky.


----------



## fischbär (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: RIB oder Alu*

E-Motor habe ich bei meinem einfach mit am Spiegel. Das geht schon. Platz ist eigentlich auch ok bei meinem Boot. Das Suzumar hat knapp 40 cm mehr Platz innen als mein aktuelles, das reicht mir.
Was mir an Alu nicht gefällt, ist, dass der Hersteller nicht empfiehlt die 15 PS auch anzubauen, der sagt eher bei 10 lassen (Megalodon Boats von der Bootsscheune). Und stärkere Boote sind dann solche 4m-plus-Kähne. Die Wendigkeit meines Schlauchis ist schon toll zum angeln.
Wie sieht es denn von der Geschwindigkeit der Alu-V-Kiele vs. Rib aus? Der Boden vom Rib ist ja doch sehr flach. Dann schaffe ich auch weiter die 40+ km/h meines aktuellen Bootes. Aber ist das auch bei Alu drin?
Zudem ist das Alu Zeug alles Klasse D. Wenn man dann doch mal im Meer fahren will, ist das ja nicht der Knaller. Und Alu Klasse C mit 15 PS Motorisierbarkeit geht dann völlig am Budget vorbei. Mehr als 2,5 k mit Trailer sollten es nicht werden.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: RIB oder Alu*

zu den Geschwindigkeiten von kleinen Alubooten kann ich dir nur wenig sagen (meins hat 6m und ist Kategorie C). Ich würde schätzen, dass die RIBs tendenziell schneller sind bei gleicher Motorisierung. Ich sehe ja öfter mal welche auf der Elbe rumdüsen, die sind schon fix unterwegs mit den relativ kleinen Motoren. Ich würde aufgrund von Beobachtungen auch sagen, dass RIBs stabiler liegen, mir wird hin und wieder Angst und Bange, wenn ich kleine Boote mit niedriger Boardwand (also nicht RIBs) sehe, wo 2 Leute versuchen, stehend zu Angeln. Wenn dann die WaSchuPo mit ihrem Wellenmachgerät vorbei fährt, sieht das zumindest von aussen schon Grenzwertig aus. Hast du so ein Ding schon mal ausprobiert?


----------



## fischbär (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: RIB oder Alu*

Aluboot jein. Hier fahren einige Rum aber die kleinen sehen kreuzgefährlich aus und die großen sind mir zu unhandlich. zu zweit perfekt aber meist bin ich allein. Zudem ist der Preis enorm.


----------



## FranzJosef (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: RIB oder Alu*

Du fährst mit 'nem 3,20m-Schlauchboot und 15PS 40+km/h?? SO schnell werden die kleinen Dinger? |bigeyes
Nu' weiss ich, was ich haben will, wenn mein Kajak verkauft ist.  :g

PS: Gerade mal gegoogelt... 310er RIB mit 15PS = 3,4kg/PS... Die neue Guilia mit großem Motor ist bei 3kg/PS... Wahnsinn... Keine Ahnung, ob da fliegen wirklich noch schöner ist. :m:g


----------



## Fidde (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: RIB oder Alu*

Da hast Du wohl den Motor vergessen .
Zur Zeit habe ich ein 425er mit einem 50er 2t. ca 100kg Boot und 75 kg Motor :m
Wenn ich was suchen muss, dann gebe ich Gas... dann liegt es hinten #c


----------



## FranzJosef (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: RIB oder Alu*

:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## fischbär (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: RIB oder Alu*

Main aktuelles Schlauchi wiegt 40 kg, der Motor vielleicht auch so viel. Ist ein Zweitakter. Sagen wir mal 90 kg / 15 PS gibt 6 kg/PS.
Top Speed waren 43 km/h. Nicht mehr lustig. Aber jetzt mit dem Schaden am Boden ist bei ca. 30 Schluss.
Das RIB kann bis 25 aufgerüstet werden. sieht dann so aus:
https://youtu.be/-sArRWMuPZA


----------



## FranzJosef (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: RIB oder Alu*

Stimmt, Motorgewicht hab' ich vergessen... Boot+Motor+Fahrer= 200kg.
Bei EU-Auto-Leergewichten ist der Fahrer auch inkludiert; macht bei 15PS -> 13kg/PS, bei 25PS =8 kg/PS. Das ist genausoviel wie bei meinem Wagen und der braucht 8secs auf 100km/h...
Das diese Dinger bist 15PS führerscheinfrei sind, einfach nur Wahnsinn... |uhoh:
Man könnte doch wenigstens so tun, als ob... #d #q

PS: DAS Video hab' ich gestern geschaut gehabt. Handflächen in den Wind und der hebt ab...


----------

